# Incomplete Evacuation and continuous wiping?



## radiant9 (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi there,I've had IBS symptoms for over 15 years now. It all started in college. The most chronic symptom for me has been not only feeling incomplete evacuation, but knowing that I haven't. Sorry this is really gross to explain...... Basically as soon as I get up in the morning I have to go quite a bit. However, even 30 min later I'll feel itchy or uncomfortable and know that I have to wipe myself again! It's like I am a baby and my muscles aren't working right down there. This continues throughout the day....it's so terrible. Usually in the evening, these symptoms are gone.Does anyone else experience something similar? I am also now pregnant and it's even worse.THANKS for your help!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Flushable wipes....or if your waste system doesn't like those.. try using reg TP first and then do a final cleanup with a Tucks pad. You'll be using Tucks pads anyway once you deliver.. so might as well get some in the hosue now and give them a try.You could ask your OB what they may suggest to help you with this feeling of incomplete evac.But you could try upping your fiber, drink your healthy portion of water everyday (even though I know you are sick of the bathroom for #2's ... it is still necessary to drink that water which will mean more trips to the BR for #1's. At least pregnancy is temporary and ya get such a blessing in the end for your trouble!)Congrats hon! BQ


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi e-towngirl,I didn't notice the problem as much as other symptoms when I was D, but now that I am C I feel like that all the time!I can even feel it right there, and have urgency, but it won't move! It is very annoying.But, as far as I am concerned, there's really not much that can be done - I've just allowed myself to invest in soft TP, and usually almost kinda bend over to wipe...... excuse the detail... but I find that kind of allows "better" access and giving it a good wipe makes me feel clean even though sometimes I'm really not...I just brace it.. I find myself wiping all the time anyways due to passing mucous with gas, so it never dawns upon me. I just make sure my undies ALWAYS-always go straight into the laundry hamper every time I change clothes... and sometimes I will change 3 times a day depending on how I'm feeling and if I need to wear something more comfortable if I'm not feeling well...BTW, congrats!!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I used to go through the leakage when I was D. The Incomplete Evacuation didn't actually materialize until I was getting better. As far a clean-up, I used a tea tree oil based cream along with tp to clean the area out when I was finishing washing and wiping. (I now just do that once at bedtime to keep the area moisturized and clean for less itching at night.) After you have your baby, you may want to try out the same supplement I used to bring this under control.Mark


----------



## massvt (Dec 8, 2008)

I feel your frustration.I have the exact same problem and I want it to go away. Both the feeling of not actually being finished and having to wipe multiple times as well as going back to wipe again later.Are there any changes in diet that can help with this? Every once in a while I will have a normal movement with minimal wiping but most of the time I have to wipe multiple times knowing that I will have to wipe again 30 minutes later.There has to be some time of diet change that can help with this.


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

massvt said:


> Are there any changes in diet that can help with this?


That's a BIG question...I'd say that only you will be able to figure that our for yourself... You can try high fiber, but just know that it may or may not work, but it will take a few solid weeks of doing it to truly see results.


----------



## fonzi (Mar 1, 2006)

I have this exact same problem, I wake up early because it takes me hours to properly evacuate. I have to go many many times, as soon as I have been I know I need to go again or that I am not finished. Then I am just wiping all day.


----------

